# Elk Unit 76 Idaho



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Spent three days glassing the hills from Montpelier Res. north to Crow creek and Elk Valley. Saw a couple of deer and 1 cow elk with my bow. Anyone hunt this unit lately with a bow and had success?

Matt


----------

